# 2 nette Mädels aus KA wollen "biken lernen"



## blond25 (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo.
Wir sind 2 nette Mädels aus Karlsruhe, beide 27 und haben uns vorgenommen, dieses Jahr dem biken zu widmen... Eine von uns ist letztes Jahr schon die kleine Runde in Furtwangen gefahren, die andere ist blutige Anfängerin. Wir trainieren beide im Fitness Studio und fahren mindestens 4 Stunden pro Woche Spinning (jetzt im Winter)  
Wer nimmt uns mal mit? Kommt aus dem Raum KA und zeigt uns, auf was wir achten müssen.... Am besten auch jemand mit viel Geduld. Ich glaube, wir sind beide ziemlich Angsthasen   
Kontakt: www.blond25.de oder per email


----------



## Wooly (12. Januar 2005)

Tach .. schaut doch einfach öfters mal hier rein, und wenn euch eine Tour gefällt fahrt einfach mit. Die Karlsruher Einheimischem fahren öfters kleine Runden um den Wattkopf etc., das geht auch als Anfänger ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (12. Januar 2005)

und ab April bietet Waldgeist wieder geführte Touren in der Umgebung an (Sa. nachmittag)

werden auch im Forum terminiert

Bis dann

Waldgeist


----------



## Froschel (12. Januar 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> Wir sind ........
> Kontakt: www.blond25.de oder per email



warum nicht per Forum  



-_-


----------



## blond25 (13. Januar 2005)

klar auch im forum... aber mit bild ist es doch immer interessanter... und alle bilder hier nochmal hochladen ??? nö...


----------



## Wooly (13. Januar 2005)

der Bernhard meinte wohl das ihr euch hier im Forum öfters mal blicken lasst und mitlest/postet, dan bekommt ihr auch die Touren mit


----------



## eL (13. Januar 2005)

Also los Jungs ...einer von euch muss sich noch freiwillig melden. Beide schaff ich einfach nich allein 


eL


----------



## knoflok (13. Januar 2005)

el.... ich trau mich einfach nicht... die sind im fitness studio... die machen mich den berg hoch platt; 

 

ne aber im ernst: das beste wird wirklich sein, wenn ihr euch einfach an die touren anhängt.  man(n) muss ja dann nicht überall runterbrezeln wie sau... 

übung macht den meister   

bis demnächst mal 

knoflok


----------



## grobis (13. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also los Jungs ...einer von euch muss sich noch freiwillig melden. Beide schaff ich einfach nich allein
> 
> 
> eL



nach so viel erfahrung, ich sage nur niefern, komm das schaffst du doch locker.

gruss grobis


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also los Jungs ...einer von euch muss sich noch freiwillig melden. Beide schaff ich einfach nich allein



na endlich, der lebbebbel und ich tauschen jetzt schon seit Tagen unsere Sorgen per PM aus, wann du dich endlich in diesem Thread meldest ...


----------



## Froschel (14. Januar 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> der Bernhard meinte wohl das ihr euch hier im Forum öfters mal blicken lasst und mitlest/postet, dan bekommt ihr auch die Touren mit



genau, is ja auch viel lustiger so und man bekommt auch viel einfacher mit wer mit wem wann und warum wohin fährt. 

.....also einfach mal mitkommen.



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Januar 2005)

Wieso wohn ich nicht in Eurem Forumsbereich  Ihr wisst gar net wie gut Ihrs habt  

@[email protected] Falls Ihr mal in unserer Gegend seid, einfach hier  melden  

Liebe Grüße

Frank  

Ps. Ein nettes Bild von mir ist in meinen Profil zu finden


----------



## eL (14. Januar 2005)

Schluß jetzt hier mit dem bebalze... wir sind ja nicht zum spass hier sondern um knallharten Rattspocht zu treiben.


Und da wir grad beim thema wären   
Watt is mit Sonntach rad fahren??? Der Stromberg iss mir zu verschlammt da trau ich mich erst wieder ab August rein. Die Nieferner fahren schon um 0900 und sind um 1200 wieder zurück. Also zu nachtschlafender zeit und das bringt mein biorythmus voll durcheinander. 
So ne tour ab späten vormittag im Schwarzwald wäre mir sehr recht. Hat jemand was anzubieten oder muss ick mir ne kate vom Schwarzwald koofen und alleine losziehen.

eL


----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Grüße
> Frank
> Ps. Ein nettes Bild von mir ist in meinen Profil zu finden



Vielleicht ganz gut das du nur hier im Schwarzwaldforum gepostet hast Gabi ...   

@all: ich muß leider am Wochenende ein Seminar geben und könnte deshalb höchstens einene Nightride um den Merkur anbieten.


----------



## specialist (14. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> So ne tour ab späten vormittag im Schwarzwald wäre mir sehr recht. Hat jemand was anzubieten oder muss ick mir ne kate vom Schwarzwald koofen und alleine losziehen.



So was wäre mir auch recht. Eine Karte hätte ich ,wenn´s hart auf hart kommt.
Bin die Woche nur G1 gefahren und hoffe das es was gebracht hat die Chemie aus meinen Gliedern zu spülen. Aber wenn Du mitfährst eL, komm ich wenigstens sicher nach Hause- und Du kennst Dich ja mit meinem Sauerstoffzelt aus...

spezi


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Watt is mit Sonntach rad fahren??? Der Stromberg iss mir zu verschlammt da trau ich mich erst wieder ab August rein. Die Nieferner fahren schon um 0900 und sind um 1200 wieder zurück. Also zu nachtschlafender zeit und das bringt mein biorythmus voll durcheinander.
> So ne tour ab späten vormittag im Schwarzwald wäre mir sehr recht. Hat jemand was anzubieten oder muss ick mir ne kate vom Schwarzwald koofen und alleine losziehen.


Is das jetz der neue Tourverabredungs-Fred geworden?  
Ich fahre leider nicht nach 10:00 (Hedwigsquelle oder Parkplatz am Bahnhof Ettlingen) los, weil ich um 14:00 wieder zu Hause sein will. Ob das wesentlich später für dich wäre als die Nieferner, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Falls sich da ein Kompromiss finden würde, wäre ich auch dabei. 

Hier ist noch ein Bild von mir


----------



## Triple F (14. Januar 2005)

Wird Zeit, dass der Rolf sich noch meldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (14. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit, dass der Rolf sich noch meldet



northern lights - biketreff niefern   2:0


----------



## fez (14. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist noch ein Bild von mir


Der auf dem Bild ist doch Werner Heckmecker-Mückelnsen, oder ?


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Der auf dem Bild ist doch Werner Heckmecker-Mückelnsen, oder ?


Fast richtig.
Wer's errät darf mit mir eine Runde zum Mahlberg fahren. Weitere Ideen?

Nein, hier ist nicht "Rate mal mit Rosenthal" oder "heiteres Beruferaten mit Herrn Lemke".


----------



## Froschel (14. Januar 2005)

Edmund Stoiber als er Jung war ?


----------



## fez (14. Januar 2005)

Carl Gustav Jung als er stoiber war ?


----------



## Triple F (14. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Fast richtig.
> Wer's errät darf mit mir eine Runde zum Wattkopf fahren. Weitere Ideen?



Is´das nicht Style Krait (Name von der Redaktion geändert!),der Kleine 17jährige US-Specky, der in Meersburg gewonnen hat? ´

_EDIT: Und der hat doch schon ne Freundin ....und was für eine!!_

Triple F

P.S.: Coole A-Frame, habe ich auch zum Snowboarden...


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Januar 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> der Kleine 17jährige US-Specky?


Wie nennst du mich? Und du willst mit mir auf den Mahlberg fahren???ß



			
				Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Coole A-Frame, habe ich auch zum Snowboarden.


Ich hab' noch den Vorgänger, habe Sie aber auch schon in der Schaufensterauslage bewundert. Gibt's in total spacigen Farben, das Teil.


----------



## blond25 (14. Januar 2005)

Hey Jungs...
genauso haben wir uns das vorgestellt...
Wie wärs mal mit nem kennenlernen ???


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2005)

blond25 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Jungs...
> genauso haben wir uns das vorgestellt...
> Wie wärs mal mit nem kennenlernen ???


Meinst Du mich ?


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Januar 2005)

also das wetter dieses wochenende wird unschlagbar, und wir haben hier (auf einmal?  )  viele leute, die fahrrad fahren wollen.

da schlag ich grad mal vor:
diesen sonntag nach ettlingen/wattkopfgebiet?

das ist fahrerisch/konditionsmässig gut überschau- und anpassbar, und man kann aus der karlsruher gegend mit dem fahrrad "anreisen".
eL sowie specialist (sofern er zeit hat?) müssen ohnehin noch mal zum nachsitzen kommen, wegen vorzeitigem ausscheiden bei der letzten tour dort 

ob ich selbst mitkomme weiss ich im moment noch nicht,
aber es gibt hier ja einige die sich dort auskennen. 

hoffentlich haben die velospecialisten es bis morgen geschafft, meinen neuen helm zu besorgen. der alte hat in der pfalz schon ein wenig gelitten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marc (14. Januar 2005)

Da in Karlsruhe schon "Frühling" ist und ****************************************(eigenzensur  ) werd ich mal dieses Jahr hin und wieder bei den Northern Lights mitstrampeln. Sofern Bikes über 18kg zugelassen sind   

@fez, ich hab auch artig Kondition trainiert   

Gruß Marc


----------



## eL (14. Januar 2005)

Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!!!

Ich schlage ein treffen um 1100 an der hedwigsquelle vor.
Spezi und ich werden per rad anreisen, was bedeutet das ich um 1000 bei ihm vor der tür stehe und den druck von seinem O² zelt nehme.
Geplant ist lockeres CC geschwuchtel zur konditionssteigerung also kommt in tights
Wenn die 2 Ladys sich trauen mit uns zu fahren dann bekommen sie gleich die erste lektion "Wie mache ich bergab sowie bergauf ne gute Figur auf meinem Bike" 
Das Auge fährt schließlich mit   

Den 90mm dropp ins flat lernt ihr dann nächstes mal   vom Lelle der kennt sich da besonders gut aus.

beim termin lass ich mich noch auf verhandlungen ein... stündle früher vieleicht?? 

gesegnete Nachtruhe

eL


----------



## eL (14. Januar 2005)

Frau Google ab ins Körbchen.. husch husch


----------



## Wooly (15. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die 2 Ladys sich trauen mit uns zu fahren dann bekommen sie gleich die erste lektion "Wie mache ich bergab sowie bergauf ne gute Figur auf meinem Bike"
> Das Auge fährt schließlich mit



eL, so wird das nichts ... nein eL ... eL wir müssen reden .... aslo pass mal auf .... eeeeeeeeLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL ....


----------



## specialist (15. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Also jetzt mal Butter bei die Fische!!!
> 
> Ich schlage ein treffen um 1100 an der hedwigsquelle vor.
> Spezi und ich werden per rad anreisen, was bedeutet das ich um 1000 bei ihm vor der tür stehe und den druck von seinem O² zelt nehme.
> Geplant ist lockeres CC geschwuchtel zur konditionssteigerung also kommt in tights



Nein bitte nicht Wattkopf. Lieber bisschen in den Schwarzwald reinradeln, die neuen Beschilderungen mal besichtigen und später einen heissen Tee in irgendeiner Hütte trinken. Ich würde vorschlagen Treffpunkt in Marxzell um 11.30. Lelle hat eine gute Anbindung mit der Stadtbahn und Du eL kommst wie geplant um 10.00 zu mir und wir fahren per Ratt zum Treff nach Marxzell. Aber bitte nicht Wattkopf


----------



## Froschel (15. Januar 2005)

also ich seh schon, wenn`s ne Tour mit den "2 netten Mädels" gibt, wird das bestimmt die größte Massenveranstaltung die unser Forum je gesehen hat.   


-_-


----------



## Liwi (15. Januar 2005)

........man könnte es ja auch auslosen wer sich um die 2 Damen kümmern darf 
Wobei meine Person aber nicht zu beachten wäre


----------



## blond25 (15. Januar 2005)

Hey Jungs...
ich weiss, das klingt jetzt nach ner billigen Ausrede... aber ich hatte am Do ne "zahnärztliche" Behandlung (greetz an Wooly) und bin net so fit... 
wie wärs stattdessen mit nem ganz faulen "wir können doch mal was trinken, oder so..." ??? irgendwann nächste woche?
scheint für euch dann so ne art stammtisch zu sein ??
LG, die girls


----------



## fez (15. Januar 2005)

zum Thema Stammtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (15. Januar 2005)

liwi schrieb:
			
		

> ........man könnte es ja auch auslosen wer sich um die 2 Damen kümmern darf
> Wobei meine Person aber nicht zu beachten wäre


Die auswahl ist eher sehr begrenzt wenn du dich nicht zur verfügung stellst.

@Blondi
Ich nehme an ihr kennt euch gut im Karlsruher Nightlife aus .... dann kann ja nix schiefgehen.


Für alle Rattspochtler die morgen bequem radeln wollen gilt das vom spezi gesagte!!

1000 Remchingen an der Anal
1130 Marxzell am Parkplatz vor den Bettempel

bis dann

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (15. Januar 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle Rattspochtler die morgen bequem radeln wollen gilt das vom spezi gesagte!!
> 
> 1000 Remchingen an der Anal
> 1130 Marxzell am Parkplatz vor den Bettempel


Sorry, damit bin ich draussen.

Ich könnte dann maximal eine Stunde mitfahren da ich um 14:00 wieder zu Hause sein will und kein anderes Verkehrsmittel akzeptiere als mein geliebtes bike.

_EDIT: Für echte Karlsruher ist der Treffpunkt um 10:00 auf der Weiherfeldbrücke._


----------



## MadMatze (15. Januar 2005)

Hi Leute!

So, jetzt hab ich mich auch angemeldet.

@Skuehnen: Du gehst also morgen mit deinen Leuten biken und ihr trefft euch um 10 auf der Weiherfeldbrücke? Wo ist die und was für ne Tour haste denn geplant?

cu
MadMatze


----------



## Triple F (15. Januar 2005)

_EDIT: Wollte gerade helfen, habe aber gemerk, dass ich schon lange nicht mehr in KA war..._


----------



## grobis (15. Januar 2005)

MadMatze schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute!
> 
> So, jetzt hab ich mich auch angemeldet.
> 
> ...



als ex karlsruher würde ich sagen:
am östlichen ende der günther-klotz-anlage über die fussgängerampel, dann rechts unter der bahnbrücke durch und schwupps bist du auf der weiherfeldbrücke.
oder täusche ich mich gewaltig? ich habe mich zu meiner ka-zeit immer am fussgängerweg getroffen und könnte schwören, dass die brücke immer unsere erste bergwertung war.

gruss grobis


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Januar 2005)

ich kombiniere glaub ich die beiden touren:

die abfahrtszeit von der el/specialized tour mit dem ort der skuehnen tour   

kann morgen unmöglich so früh aufstehen dass ichs zu euern startpunkten schaffen würde 

also vielleicht trifft man sich ja irgendwo im karlsruher hochgebirge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (16. Januar 2005)

MadMatze schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die und was für ne Tour haste denn geplant?


Weiherfeldbrücke guckst du hier. Tour ist noch nicht festgelegt, bei dem Wetter tendenziell etwas kürzer, Ort Wattkopf oder Richtung Kreuzlberg, Mahlberg ist noch offen.


----------



## specialist (16. Januar 2005)

So, eL und ich sind zurück. Diesmal ging´s ohne Sauerstoffzelt, aber dafür haben wir ein grosses Holzfeuergebraucht um uns wieder aufzuwärmen. Ich hab zwar gesehen das noch Füße an mir dran sind, aber gefühlt habe ich nichts.
Wir sind im Nordschwarzwald rumgegurkt, haben uns ich glaube dreimal verfahren   ( Gruß an bluesky- du fehlst uns) und sinds dann doch noch bevor die Sonne untergeht wieder gut am Ausgangspunkt angekommen.
Wetter war top, Aussicht überwältigend, Bilder keine, Telemetriedaten:

-Fahrzeit (netto): 5:13h
-Strecke: 82,5 km, 1232 Hm, max. Höhe 899m ü.M.
-Schnitt: 15,8 km/h​
Vielen Dank für´s lesen und Gruß nach Starrock

specialist


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Januar 2005)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Wetter war top, Aussicht überwältigend, Bilder keine


In Knielingen hat's heute nacht wieder geschneit, ich dachte schon es wird wieder eine Schneetour. Ab dem Entenfang lag aber nix mehr rum und die Trails waren alle trocken und hartgefroren. So haben wir auch ein paar Kilometer zusammengekriegt (GR-Weg und Rimmelspacher Hof) und die Sonne auf'm Mahlberg genießen können. Abwärts gings dann mit Höllentempo durchs Brechtal und den leider wieder verhangenen Saumweg zurück.
Telemetriedaten:
-Fahrzeit (netto): 3:35h
-Strecke: 66,5 km, 690 Hm, max. Höhe 514m ü.M.
-Schnitt: 20,5 km/h​
Viele Grüße an alle Kilometerschrubber und Tempobolzer


----------



## grobis (16. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> -Fahrzeit (netto): 3:35h
> -Strecke: 66,5 km, 690 Hm, max. Höhe 514m ü.M.
> -Schnitt: 20,5 km/h​



sali skuehnen,

da sind die mädels aber in top form.
gruss grobis


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Januar 2005)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> am östlichen ende der günther-klotz-anlage über die fussgängerampel, dann rechts unter der bahnbrücke durch und schwupps bist du auf der weiherfeldbrücke.


stümmt.

Der roter Punkt markiert die Stelle (ca.)


----------



## lelebebbel (16. Januar 2005)

wow, mehrfach die 100 km/h marke geknackt!
glückwunsch


----------



## Don Stefano (16. Januar 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wow


Ja, irgendwie hat mein Tacho da ein paar unbeabsichtigte Peaks gemessen, die nicht da waren. Ichweißichweiß, die schei$$ Funkübertragung ist schuld. Glücklicher Weise hat die SW eine Korrekturfunktion. Hier ist also das fehlerbereinigte Bild.


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Januar 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, irgendwie hat mein Tacho da ein paar unbeabsichtigte Peaks gemessen, die nicht da waren. Ichweißichweiß, die schei$$ Funkübertragung ist schuld.



Das dürfte wohl an den Temperaturen liegen, denn ab ca. 0° machen die LCD und Akkus nicht mehr mit. Ich hatte das Problem mit dem Tacho, der zeigte von 0 - 50 km alles wild durcheinander, dafür kaum Strecke. Vielleicht sollte man ihn in der Tasche warm halten, aber der Senderakku friert halt weiter.

Waldgeist


----------



## MadMatze (16. Januar 2005)

Mit den Beschreibungen werd ich ich den Treffpunkt das nächste Mal finden. 
Nachdem ich gestern nix Defintives mehr gehört hab, wollte ich mich nicht so füh aus dem Bett quälen  
War dann erst heute Mittag ne kleine Runde am Wattkopf fahren.
Vielleicht klappts ja ein ander Mal.


----------



## Wooly (17. Januar 2005)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Das dürfte wohl an den Temperaturen liegen, denn ab ca. 0° machen die LCD und Akkus nicht mehr mit. Ich hatte das Problem mit dem Tacho, der zeigte von 0 - 50 km alles wild durcheinander, dafür kaum Strecke. Vielleicht sollte man ihn in der Tasche warm halten, aber der Senderakku friert halt weiter.



mein Gott wie schrecklich da kriegst du deine Telemetrie-Daten gar nicht mehr zusammen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (17. Januar 2005)

Sektenjünger und Esoterikfuzzis unterwandern die bis dato doch recht handfeste Bikecommunity!
 
Telemetrie


----------



## Wooly (17. Januar 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Sektenjünger und Esoterikfuzzis unterwandern die bis dato doch recht handfeste Bikecommunity!
> 
> Telemetrie



"maß abgeleitete Bezeichnung für eine besondere
Form des Hellsehens: nämlich die paranormale
Fähigkeit, Aufschlüsse über die Geschichte eines
beliebigen Gegenstandes einschließlich der Per-
sonen und Ereignisse, die mit ihm in Zusammen-
hang stehen, durch eine rein geistige Abfrage zu
gewinnen (ist der auszuforschende Gegenstand
verfügbar, lassen sich die gleichen Informationen
auch durch dessen Berührung mittels Psycho-
metrie erlangen)."



Also deswegen weiß der bernhard immer wie das Wetter in der Pfalz wird, aha aha ...


----------



## Froschel (17. Januar 2005)

genau, ein Tag vor der Tour leite ich immer eine rein geistige Abfrage der Kalmit ein. Alkoholische Mischgetränke aus der Pfalz verstärken diesen Effekt auf fast unerträgliche Weise, daß mir bei so großer Sinnesflut als  noch am nächsten Tag ganz übel ist.


-_-


----------



## fez (17. Januar 2005)

Der


----------



## Flugrost (17. Januar 2005)

Muuuuaaahhaahahhaaa!!



			
				lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> wow, mehrfach die 100 km/h marke geknackt!
> glückwunsch



Nein, Lelle - die hat Wühler schon gesprengt, als er neun Minütchen nach Fredopening Post No. 2 reingehackt hat.

Und überhaupt.


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Januar 2005)

Lexikon der Grenzwissenschaften schrieb:
			
		

> Im Heimstudien-Lehrgang Parapsychologie des IPG wird die Telemetrie in Theorie und Praxis
> gelehrt.


Aha, dann werde ich mich auch mal anmelden um bald die Daten blonder Frauen abfragen zu können.


----------



## Waldgeist (17. Januar 2005)

Seltsam, was aus einer Tachometer/Höhenmesserangelegenheit alles werden kann. 

Mal "hell"sehen?


----------

